# Wassertemperatur unter Last



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe einmal eine Verständnisfrage zum Thema Wassertemperatur. Ich habe gestern abend Endlich meine Wasserkühlung von untem stehenden System fertig bekommen und alles in mein neues Gehäuse verbaut. Ich habe mich für eine Auswahl von 2 Radiatoren mit je 360mm größe entschieden. Die Radiatoren sind so montiert das einer seitlich die Luft von außen ins Gehäuse saugt und der andere die Luft von oben ins Gehäuse saugt. Zusätzlich habe ich mir eine Aquacomputer Quadro und einen Temperatursensor fürs Wasser geholt um wenigstens mal etwas die Daten im Blick zu halten. Die Lüfter steuere ich über die Quadro je nach Wassertemperatur. 

Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe jetzt heute morgen mal kurz eine Stunde Division 2 angespielt um zu schauen wie sich mein System unter Last verhält. Nach dieser Stunde habe ich folgende Ergebnisse im System gesehen: Wassertemperatur bei 38.9 Grad, Lüfter drehen auf 800 RPM ( war nicht hörbar, die Lüfter werden erst ab 1200 RPM hörbar ) Die GPU lag bei 52 Grad und die CPU auf allen Kernen bei ca 57 Grad. 

Erstmal sehen die Temperaturen denke ich ganz gut aus, allerdings habe ich gelesen das die Wassertemerpatur nicht über 40 Grad landen sollte weil das sonst je nach Komponenten für Probleme sorgen kann. Da ich aber am Wochenende vor habe aktiv in Division 2 unterwegs zu sein und diese Sessions auch mal mehrere Stunden dauern können, überlege ich jetzt natürlich ob das wirklich alles richtig läuft. Ich vermute mal stark das die Temperatur auf über 40 Grad gehen wird vom Wasser. 

Meine Frage hier wäre jetzt einfach ob man ggf, schon vorher noch etwas optimieren könnte oder ich einfach mal abwarten soll wie sich das ganze verhält im längeren Betrieb. 
Ich hätte eventuell die Option noch einen weiteren 360er Radiator im Boden zu montieren, dann müsst eich aber eine andere Lösung für AGB finden und die SSDs auch woanders montieren. Auch könnte ich einen Lüfter im Boden montieren oder zwei, aber auch hierfür müsste ich die SSDs umsetzen. 

Ich freue mich über Tipps und Ideen.

Schönen Tag


----------



## Fox2010 (15. März 2019)

Mit Wasserkühlung kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus aber dir fehlt doch klar ein Lüfter der die Warme Luft wieder nach draußen bläst, *wenn ich das richtig sehe* du saugst zwar die Luft von außen an, aber innen die Temp kann ja nicht nach außen entweichen, die Sachen werden ja trotzdem warm und erhitzen sich. Würde am Heck einen Lüfter Montieren, laut Bild ist da ja nichts.

Die Temperatur für Ingame finde ich auch nicht gerade super (bis auf die Grafikkarten Temperatur), ich hab da ja bessere Temperaturen unter Luft mit einem kleinen Noctua NH-U12s auch wenn meine CPU nicht so ein Hitzkopf ist so hast du sicher unter Prime mit AVX höhere Temps als Ingame und im Sommer wo es Teils in der Wohnung über 25C sind nochmal deutlich höhere Temperaturen.

Solltest das System mal unter Prime Testen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. März 2019)

Was für Hardware ist verbaut welche gekühlt werden muss?
Voltage, OC?


----------



## Traylite (15. März 2019)

Wasser Temperaturen könnte Schon etwas hoch sein, wobei es immernoch Unbedenklich ist, also keine Sorge wegen Lecks oder so. Habe nen 360 Mora, gut belüftet, extern und noch intern einen 280‘er und passiv ohne laufende Lüfter bis maximal 31 grad (ca ne Stunde Gaming) bei 21 Grad Zimmer temp. Mit Lüfter an, is das Wasser unter Gaming Last 24 grad. Gemessen vor dem ersten Block (cpu) im Kreislauf.
Alles intern verbauen hab ich leider nicht die Erfahrungswerte an Wassertemperaturn. Tendenziell etwas weniger als in deinem Fall wie oben gesagt mit besseren airflow im case aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr sooo viel niedriger


----------



## drstoecker (15. März 2019)

Lass mal das Seitenteil weg und teste das so. Bleiben die temps so ist dann airflow ok. Wenn die viel niedriger sind dann musste da nochmal ran.


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

Beide Radiatoren saugen Frischluft von außen an? Gibts Lüfter die die warme Luft abtransportieren? Wie sind die Temps ohne Seitenwand?


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. März 2019)

Hast du noch Luft im System?
Ich finde die GPU Temperatur nicht schlimm e nach OC oder nicht, das Delta T zu Wasser geht bestimmt noch besser aber ok so.

Die Wassertemperatur geht auch noch aber auch besser, bis 40Grad kann das ruhig gehen.

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen kannst du in der Aquasuite für die Lüfter einen Sollwertregler einstellen auf z.B. 38Grad. Dann regelt dir der Quadro die Drehzahl der Lüfter immer nach und du kommst nicht über die eingestellt Temperatur. ( so lange die Lüfter natürlich genug Reserve haben).


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

Die GPU Temp ist völlig normal. Die 2000er Karten sind schwieriger zu kühlen.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Die Temperatur für Ingame finde ich auch nicht gerade super (bis auf die Grafikkarten Temperatur), ich hab da ja bessere Temperaturen unter Luft mit einem kleinen Noctua NH-U12s auch wenn meine CPU nicht so ein Hitzkopf ist so hast du sicher unter Prime mit AVX höhere Temps als Ingame und im Sommer wo es Teils in der Wohnung über 25C sind nochmal deutlich höhere Temperaturen.



Du hast scheinbar nicht soviel Ahnung oder ? Die Temperaturen sind gut für meine Komponenten, das stand ja nicht zur Debatte eigentlich. Die GPU wurde unter Luft in Division 2 Beta nach 10 Minuten 83 Grad heiss. Hat jetzt über 30 Grad weniger Temperatur. Die CPU hat gradmal 55 Grad und ist somit ca 15 Grad unter Temperatur der Beta. 



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Was für Hardware ist verbaut welche gekühlt werden muss?
> Voltage, OC?



Signatur ? 



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hast du noch Luft im System?



Nein, ich hab den Loop die ganze Nacht laufen lassen wegen Dichtigkeit und hab den PC gestern in alle Richtungen gedreht. Ich sehe zumindest nichts davon das irgendwo Luft im System wäre.



v3nom schrieb:


> Die GPU Temp ist völlig normal. Die 2000er Karten sind schwieriger zu kühlen.



ich weis, das stand auch nicht zur Debatte  

@Topic: nochmal zum Verständnis an alle, es geht nicht prinzipiell darum ob die Temperaturen der CPU / GPU gut sind, das die passen weis ich ja. Es geht eigentlich lediglich um die Wassertemperatur. Ich habe schlichtweg das Gefühl das diese etwas über 40 Grad landen wird in einer längeren Session und deshalb etwas "Sorge". Ein Mora wird übrigens nicht kommen, davon bitte absehen. 

Was die Lüfter angeht, ist es korrekt so das aktuell alle Lüfter Frischluft ins System pusten durch die Radiatoren durch, wenn man das Foto richtig angesehen hat wird man auch merken das da wenig Möglichkeiten sind einen Lüfter zu montieren der die Luft wieder rausbefördert. Hinten passen lediglich 80mm Lüfter rein die leider nicht grad leise sind und unten sind alle Flächen belegt. Die Option wäre die SSD anders zu montieren und unten 2 120er aussaugend zu montieren. Alternativ könnte ich auch beim oberen Radiator die Lüfter umdrehen und die Luft dort raussaugen.

Ich werde das später mal mit offenem Seitenteil testen. Die Zimmertemperatur lag beim Test übrigens bei fast 24 Grad. 

Übrigens, mir helfen weder Meinungen von Menschen die direkt sagen das sie weder ne Wasserkühlung haben noch Erfahrung damit, noch Meinungen von Besitzern eines Moras. Bitte beachtet das ein wenig. Danke


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. März 2019)

Signatur?
Die wird mobilen Lesern vielleicht nicht angezeigt?
Danke


----------



## Minamel (15. März 2019)

Die Wassertemperatur sieht erstmal ganz gut aus.  Ich habe im O11 mit 2 360ern  (Setup Seite rein,  oben raus) etwa vergleichbare Wassertemperaturen bei 850 RPM und einem etwas kälterem Raum erzielt.
Bis 40° ist es erstmal ok/gut megaviel drüber sollte das Wasser aber nicht gehen, obwohl es auch wieder Leute gibt die sagen 50° ist auch noch in Ordnung. 
Ich persönlich würde nicht wollen, dass das Wasser 45° überschreitet.

Die Frage ist, ob Division spielen schon dein Volllastszenario darstellt, evtl könntest du dein System nochmal mit  Volllast durch Benchmarks hochheizen um zu sehen was es ab kann. 

Mein Rat wäre  regle mit der Wassertemperatur erstmal die Lüfter, dass diese ab 40° Wasser dann nochmal 200-300 Rpm drauf geben. Der Sommer kommt und je nachdem wie dein Raum ist geht die Temp nochmal hoch. Jeder Grad mehr Raumtemp wird zu einem Grad mehr Wassertemp bei gleichen Einstellungen.

Es wird in Foren ein wenig disskutiert ob denn beim O11 die Szenarien "all in" oder "all out" wegen mangelnden Öffnungen etwas unterdurchschnittlich performen, das ist aber evtl auch erst ein Problem wenn man den dritten Radislot auch noch zu macht. 
All In ist erstmal gut für die Wassertemp und scheint bei dir gut zu laufen, ich würde evtl in HWinfo nochmal ne Zeit die Temps von VRM und SSDs checken sprich schauen dass es dann im Case nicht zu warm wird. Wie schon beschrieben kannst du das auch leicht testen indem du mal das Case aufmachst und schaust ob die Temperaturen stark reagieren. 

1-3 Gehäuselüfter unten schaden der Sache sicher nicht. 
Grundsätzlich würde ich aber sagen sieht ganz solide aus, sollte es eng werden kannst du das mit etwas erhöhter Drehzahl der Lüfter regeln sprich ich würde vermuten dass du mit 1000-1200 RPM so auch über den Sommer kommst.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Übrigens, mir helfen weder Meinungen von Menschen die direkt sagen das sie weder ne Wasserkühlung haben noch Erfahrung damit, noch Meinungen von Besitzern eines Moras. Bitte beachtet das ein wenig. Danke



meine Meinung hätte zwar nix mit meinem Mora zu tun gehabt aber dann behalte ich sie eben für mich


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2019)

Ich sehe am deinem System jetzt nichts verkehrtes.


----------



## Minamel (15. März 2019)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> meine Meinung hätte zwar nix mit meinem Mora zu tun gehabt aber dann behalte ich sie eben für mich



Oh das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen.. Na egal ich tu so als hätte ich keinen. .

Noch wegen der SSD, die kannst du beim O11 von innen hinter die Kabelabdeckung schrauben.

@IIcarus

Lüfter hinten wird schwer im O11, da passt nur n 8cm und man müsste warsch dafür noch Löcher bohren. Evtl dann lieber die Plätze im Boden dafür nutzen..


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> meine Meinung hätte zwar nix mit meinem Mora zu tun gehabt aber dann behalte ich sie eben für mich



Nicht missverstehen. Hilfe ist gern gesehen auch von Mora nutzern. Ich möchte nur vermeiden das es auf die beratung "Kauf nen Mora" rausläuft.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

Minamel schrieb:


> Noch wegen der SSD, die kannst du beim O11 von innen hinter die Kabelabdeckung schrauben.



Ich weiß, ich hab aber 4 SSDs. Da sind schon 2


----------



## Traylite (15. März 2019)

Sollte nur zur Orientierung der Temperatur fürs Wasser dienen. 
Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich werde das später mal mit offenem Seitenteil testen. Die Zimmertemperatur lag beim Test übrigens bei fast 24 Grad.



Das wird der wichtigste Test sein, da wir wissen müssen ob du ein Airflow-Problem hast.
Grundsätzlich sollte es aber klar sein, das Luft die rein gedrückt wird auch wieder raus will. Wenn diese nicht durch andere Lüfter geführt wird sucht sich die Luft den Weg des geringsten Widerstands und dieser kann zum einen schwierig sein und zum anderen könnte dies bei den einsaugenden Lüfter sein. So kann es passieren das bei einem "Überdruck" im Gehäuse die Luft an Schlitzen/Bohrungen etc nach oben und vorne gedrückt wird und dort von den Lüftern wieder angesaugt wird.
Mit offenem Seitenteil haben wir kein Überdruckproblem mehr und könnten hieraus dann schlussfolgern was Maßnahmen wären.


----------



## Fox2010 (15. März 2019)

@JonnyWho
Warum hab ich nicht viel Ahnung ich mach über 10Jahre mit Hardware rum auch wenn ich nicht an Wasserkühlungen bastel, würdest du die Texte mal richtig lesen.

Ich sagte ja die GPU Temp ist in Ordnung auch die CPU aber du hast das System nur Ingame laut deinem Text getestet und der Test mit Prime wäre nicht abwegig da dort das System unter großer last steht, foglich steigt auch die Temperatur was zur folge hat das auch deine Wassertemperatur steigt.
Und dir fehlt wie hier schon von anderen gesagt wurde einfach auch was wo die Hitze raus befördert, eigentlich sollte doch jedem klar sein das die Hitze die sich im Case staut auch abgeführt werden muss weil sonst auch deine Wassertemperatur ansteigt.


----------



## drstoecker (15. März 2019)

Minamel schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur sieht erstmal ganz gut aus.  Ich habe im O11 mit 2 360ern  (Setup Seite rein,  oben raus) etwa vergleichbare Wassertemperaturen bei 850 RPM und einem etwas kälterem Raum erzielt.
> Bis 40° ist es erstmal ok/gut megaviel drüber sollte das Wasser aber nicht gehen, obwohl es auch wieder Leute gibt die sagen 50° ist auch noch in Ordnung.
> Ich persönlich würde nicht wollen, dass das Wasser 45° überschreitet.
> 
> ...



ich habe das gehäuse als air variante. wassertemp sollten unter 36grad sein, das war der wert als die vega 64 noch stock lief, jetzt im sparmodus. lüfter laufen noch auf auto mit unter 1000rmp, muss da bei gelegenheit mal ran. ehrlich gesagt für mich persönlich strebe rund 30grad an max an, bis 35grad wäre im sommer noch ok.


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

30°C Wasser wird aber bei 25°C Raumluft nicht mit den kleinen internen Radis drin sein.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Am Heck würde ich aber auch ein langsam drehender Lüfter verbauen damit die warme Luft auch hinten raus kann.
> Ich habe da einen Noctua  NF-A14 ULN verbaut der mit max. 800 U/min was der drehen kann noch so leise ist das man ihn nicht raus hören kann.



Du hast aber gelesen was für ein Gehäuse ich habe oder ? Da ist halt maximal 80mm drin. Schön das du nen 140er im heck hast der das macht, das wäre bei mir nicht möglich. 



drstoecker schrieb:


> ich habe das gehäuse als air variante. wassertemp sollten unter 36grad sein, das war der wert als die vega 64 noch stock lief, jetzt im sparmodus. lüfter laufen noch auf auto mit unter 1000rmp, muss da bei gelegenheit mal ran. ehrlich gesagt für mich persönlich strebe rund 30grad an max an, bis 35grad wäre im sommer noch ok.



naja ich strebe keine 30 Grad an, mir sind 40 Grad völlig ausreichend, auch mehr wäre mir egal. Wie gesagt wenns sicher ist. Ich hab auch nicht das Air Gehäuse, sonst könnte man das ganze anders aufbauen.



v3nom schrieb:


> 30°C Wasser wird aber bei 25°C Raumluft nicht mit den kleinen internen Radis drin sein.



das ist richtig, zum Testzeitpunkt heute morgen waren es 24 Grad, inzwischen sind es wieder 21 grad. Normalerweise mache ich die Zimmertemperatur auf ca 22 Grad. Das Gehäuse steht aktuell auch noch nicht am richtigen Platz, zurzeit steht es auf dem Tisch links ca 1 meter vom Heizkörper entfernt, es wird aber richtig rechts stehen und dort gibt es keine Hitzequelle in der Nähe. 

@Topic: Ich hab mir grad nochmal das Gehäuse angesehen und gemerkt das die Aussage falsch war bzgl der Lüfter. Die oberen sind so montiert das Sie Luft aus dem Gehäuse rausbefördern. Es sollte also im Gehäuse selbst keine großartige Hitze entstehen. Allerdings ist der Radiator dadurch wärmer. Ich werde das trotzdem mal mit nem offenen Seitenteil testen und schauen was passiert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am Airflow liegt, aber schauen wir mal was bei rumkommt  

Ich habe Division 2 als Basis genommen weil ich dort eine 99% Auslastung der GPU habe und somit die Temperaturen gut testen kann. Ich bin zu 99% immer im GPU Limit bei allem was ich so tue. Ich hab auch noch Anthem und BF V Codes hier vom Kauf der GPU, damit kann ich auch noch testen. 

Eigentlich ist mir die Temperatur egal, ich finde die so schlimm auch garnicht. Ich will nur verhindern das mir irgendwie ein Schlauch abrutscht oder sonstwas und ich ne 1300€ GPU schrotte. Ich hab vor 2 Jahren beim ersten Versuch einer Custom Loop auch schon eine GPU und 2 MBs geschrottet. Allerdings war es damals altes Zeug das nicht grad hochwertig war, diesmal tuts weh ^^


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2019)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> @JonnyWho
> Ich sagte ja die GPU Temp ist in Ordnung auch die CPU aber du hast das System nur Ingame laut deinem Text getestet und der Test mit Prime wäre nicht abwegig da dort das System unter großer last steht, foglich steigt auch die Temperatur was zur folge hat das auch deine Wassertemperatur steigt.


Ist vollkommen uninteressant, da ich in der Regel mit reale Anwendungen und Spiele darauf achte das PrimeTV nicht mit läuft. Ist daher in meinen Augen vollkommen uninteressant was für Temperaturen mit Stresstests entstehen.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

Ich habe auch die Wassertemperatur und RPM der Lüfter im OSD anzeigen lassen mit HWInfo zusamman. Mir ist auch nur wichtig wie sich die Temperaturen in Spielen verhalten.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2019)

Ist auch korrekt so, wenn ich was an der Spannung meines Prozessors ändere oder am OC meiner Grafikkarte nutze ich auch nur innerhalb eines Spiels das OSD, da alles andere was nicht real ist für mich uninteressant ist.


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich hab mir grad nochmal das Gehäuse angesehen und gemerkt das die Aussage falsch war bzgl der Lüfter. Die oberen sind so montiert das Sie Luft aus dem Gehäuse rausbefördern. Es sollte also im Gehäuse selbst keine großartige Hitze entstehen. Allerdings ist der Radiator dadurch wärmer. Ich werde das trotzdem mal mit nem offenen Seitenteil testen und schauen was passiert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am Airflow liegt, aber schauen wir mal was bei rumkommt



Genau das ist aber semi optimal. Wenn es in dem Gehäuse nicht anders geht... ok, aber sonst wäre es "besser" wenn beide Radiatoren Frischluft bekommen. So muss der obere mit der warmen Abluft des vorderen kühlen und Kühlleistung geht verloren. Hier sollte ein offenes Seitenteil auch einen Unterschied machen, besonders wenn der obere dann Frischluft ansaugen kann.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

Naja wie auch immer, ich werde die Kiste später mal richtig hinstellen und das Seitenteil abnehmen. Dann werde ich es nochmal testen. Alternativ die Lüfter nochmal ändern und schauen wie es sich dann verhält.



v3nom schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber semi optimal. Wenn es in dem Gehäuse nicht anders geht... ok, aber sonst wäre es "besser" wenn beide Radiatoren Frischluft bekommen. So muss der obere mit der warmen Abluft des vorderen kühlen und Kühlleistung geht verloren. Hier sollte ein offenes Seitenteil auch einen Unterschied machen, besonders wenn der obere dann Frischluft ansaugen kann.



ich weis das eigentlich beide Frische Luft ansaugen sollen und es es semi optimal ist wenn einer der beiden warme Luft ansaugt. Ich hab mich da schon gut informiert und geschaut was ich tun kann. Im Netz stehen halt von 100 Leuten auch direkt 100 Meinungen. Und jeder versucht mit irgendwelchen Bildchen und Diagrammen seine Meinung zu bestätigen. Hier ist schlichtweg selbst testen angesagt.

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich das Seitenteil nicht komplett weglasse. Wenn ich beide Radiatoren so mit Luft versorge das sie mit Frischluft befeuert werden, kann ich die Lüfter vermutlich auf maximal 900 RPM drehen lassen ( eher weniger ). Das wäre für mich nicht hörbar. Dann würde es auch nicht weiter stören wenn das Seitenteil weg ist.


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

Du hast vollkommen recht! Selber testen!
Jedes Gehäuse ist anders und reagiert nicht immer gleich bei einem unterschiedlichen Aufbau.

Evtl. könntest du noch die Lüfter optimieren... Welche wären das? Und welche Radiatoren genau?
Beste 120mm Lüfter:
- Noctua NF-A12x25
- Arctic P12 PWM PST


----------



## Darkspell64 (15. März 2019)

Zum Vergleich, ich habe bei einem I7-8700K und einer GTX1080 non-ti bei einem 360mm und einem 280mm Radiator unter ordentlich Last auch zwischen 37 und 39 Grad. Ich versuche, die Temperatur unter 40 Grad zu halten, daher gehen meine Lüfter (Fractal Dynamic X2) ab 37Grad auf 1000 bzw. 1200 U/min, was dann leicht hörbar ist.
Ich finde für die verendeten Komponenten und die Radifläche deine Temps ziemlich gut, ein Lüfter zum Luft wegschaufeln wäre aber nie verkehrt.

Auch dein Delta von Wassertemp zu den Komponenten finde ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2019)

Meine Radiatoren werden mit Raumtemperatur gekühlt und nicht mit der Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse. Das kann bis zu ein Unterschied von 10°C und mehr am ende mit ausmachen.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

v3nom schrieb:


> Evtl. könntest du noch die Lüfter optimieren... Welche wären das? Und welche Radiatoren genau?
> Beste 120mm Lüfter:
> - Noctua NF-A12x25
> - Arctic P12 PWM PST



Ich habe die Arctic P12 PWM PST zurzeit verbaut. Als Radiatoren hab ich welche von Magicool genommen weil HWLabs nicht lieferbar war. Die Magicool G2 wurden überarbeitet und sind inzwischen als "neue Version" erhältlich. Deutlich hochwertiger als früher und unterscheiden sich optisch fast garnicht von den EK Coolstream die ich vor 2 Jahren benutzt habe.

@IICARUS: sei mir bitte nicht böse aber ich verstehe null was du mir sagen willst. Mir fehlt da komplett der Zusammenhang.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> @IICARUS: sei mir bitte nicht böse aber ich verstehe null was du mir sagen willst. Mir fehlt da komplett der Zusammenhang.


Kein Problem... wieso sollte ich dir böse sein... du kannst ja wenn dir heiß ist ja auch in die Sauna gehen, aber wenn mir heiß ist gehe ich in den kühlen Keller oder ins Schwimmbad, da ich dort eine kühlere Umgebung habe wovon ich mich besser abkühlen kann.

Ansonsten ist es dir überlassen wie und was du verbauen möchtest.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

Statt den Zusammenhang zu erklären schreibst du so nen schrott. Super


----------



## Minamel (15. März 2019)

Wenn du möchtest, dass Leute zu deinem Thema was beitragen, solltest du evtl überlegen ob es zielführend ist, jeden Zweiten hier und in anderen Themen wie ne Tarantel anzuspringen, weil dir seine Meinung oder irgend ein Nebensatz nicht gefällt, sonst werden die Leute welche Lust haben ihre Erfahrungen mt dir zu teilen ganz schnell weniger.

IIcarus wollte dir nahebringen, dass er es für besser hielte, wenn beide Radiatoren mit Zuluft von außen laufen.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Antworten im Beitrag zum eigentlichen Thema gehören und nicht dazu wie ich mich verhalte. Denn da sollte jeder in der Lage sein das selbst zu regeln. Wenn ein Problem besteht kann die betroffene Person das direkt klären via PN mit mir. Ich glaube nicht das IICARUS hier dich als Helfer braucht.

Fakt ist, das es nicht hilft wenn man etwas schreibt ohne Zusammenhang und wenn ich so reagiere das ich den Zusammenhang nicht sehe so komisch reagiert ohne erneut darauf einzugehen. Das ist das Problem von dem Nutzer selbst, nicht von mir. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, bitte beim Thema bleiben. Antworten dürfen gerne weiterhin gegeben werden. Allerdings hab ich für mich bereits beschlossen wie mein weiteres vorgehen sein wird. Ich werde am Ende sowieso selbst alles testen müssen und probieren müssen. Da eine 100% Antwort keiner geben kann. Im großen und ganzen lese ich hier ja raus das meine Temperaturen völlig okay sind. Ergo ist das Thema ja bereits soweit erledigt. 

Wenn es gewünscht ist kann ich gerne die Ergebnisse posten die ich erhalte nachdem ich heute Abend den Umbau vorgenommen habe.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (15. März 2019)

Cooles Setup und tolle Temperaturen. Da bekommt man echt wieder Lust doch auf nen Custom Loop zu gehen. Mir wurde von 2 Radiatoren in deiner Größe abgeraten und jetzt kommst du und hast es live und in Farbe das es doch ausreichend ist.


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. März 2019)

v3nom schrieb:


> 30°C Wasser wird aber bei 25°C Raumluft nicht mit den kleinen internen Radis drin sein.



was ist denn eigentlich an 360er Radiatoren klein?


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Statt den Zusammenhang zu erklären schreibst du so nen schrott. Super


Warum fragst du dann ob deine Temperaturen gut sind wenn du ehe schon der Überzeugung bist das alle anderen Aussagen nur Schrott sind.. ?!


----------



## Minamel (15. März 2019)

Mal ne Offtopic Frage @Jonny Who , DanielNeedles und Rolly_Jonson
Seit ihr Klassenkameraden oder so was?  Ihr schlagt alle drei die letzten Tage relativ angriffslustig in diversen Themen thematisch in die immergleiche Kerbe rein. 

Was mir dabei gerade auffiel ist, dass Danielneedles vor ner Woche ein Bild vom "seinem" System postet, was er in ner Woche auf ein O11 umbauen wollte.  Und heut postet dann Jonny "sein" System im O11, welches exakt der gleiche PC ist, Mainboard,4xSSD,AGB,RAM,Anschlüsse,Kühler, Grafikkarte, alles genau baugleich.
Ich hoffe es ist verständlich, dass ich das zumindest ein wenig merkwürdig finde, zumal ihr euch dauernd gegenseitig liked. 

Und Rolli dir hat glaube ich niemand wirklich von ner Wakü abgeraten, dir wurde nur geschrieben, dass 2x 360er nicht "solide overpowered" für dein System ist, sondern eher als "maximal angemessen" durchgeht, woraus ja dann wieder die Disskusion entsprang was "geht schon" ist und was "super" mit dem ganzen Trara um Silent und wer höhrt welche RPM ect..


----------



## Fox2010 (15. März 2019)

@Minamel hat dir nur versucht zu erklären was @Icarus dir sagen wollte und Icarus wollte dir erklären wie eine Kühlung anhand eines Autos funktioniert.


> Ich glaube nicht das IICARUS hier dich als Helfer braucht.


*Sorry aber mit solchen Aussagen disqualifiziert man sich selbst, solchen Leuten sollte man dann auch nicht helfen hier wenn man einfach alles und jeden dumm anmacht.*

Im grunde ist es ganz einfach was er sagen wollte: Wenn du 24C Warme Luft von außen ansaugst bleibt auch die Wassertemperatur niedrig (Theoretisch 24C), wenn du aber die heiße Temperatur im Case´ die sich staut´ und sagen wir mal 40C beträgt ansaugst wird auch die Wassertemperatur 40C betragen, da du die heiße Luft zum Kühlen des Radis nutzt, im Endeffekt bringt es dir nichts wenn nur ein Radi die Kalte Luft ansaugt und der Andere Radi die heiße Luft, besser ist Kalte Luft rein heiße Luft raus, das dein Case nicht ideal ist hast du ja schon geschrieben wegen dem kleinen Hecklüfter den du dann brauchst, da sollte man sich halt was überlegen, aber erst kannst du ja mal die offene Seitenwand testen, wobei aber immer heiße Luft abgeführt werden sollte.


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> was ist denn eigentlich an 360er Radiatoren klein?



Im Vergleich zu nem Mora?


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. März 2019)

v3nom schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu nem Mora?



ei ei ei, der vergleich hinkt aber schon a weng ...


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. März 2019)

Minamel schrieb:


> Und Rolli dir hat glaube ich niemand wirklich von ner Wakü abgeraten



du hast das doch getan ... such dir aber mal bitte die Passage dazu selbst raus  

Wie kommst du eigentlich drauf das ich auf ein PC-O11 umsteigen wollte ? Hatte ich nie vor. Aber wenn du mir misstraust, melden an den Support und es werden Banns verteilt. Wenn man anders nicht weiterkommt muss man eben auf diese Tour ankommen. Gehst du im CB Forum auch so ab?


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (15. März 2019)

Minamel schrieb:


> Und Rolli dir hat glaube ich niemand wirklich von ner Wakü abgeraten



natürlich hat man mir davon abgeraten, du warst vorne mit dabei. Und jetzt willst du auf die Tour kommen das ich Kumpels hab nur weil du nicht anders kommentieren kannst gegen das Argument deiner maßlosen Übertreibung ? 

Wir können gerne diskutieren, aber wenn dann bitte richtig und nicht auf so einer unteren Schiene. Komisch ist das dir GMJ und IICARUS immer zustimmen, eventuell Kumpels ? Wer weis, Wer weis...


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> ei ei ei, der vergleich hinkt aber schon a weng ...



Nicht wenn du sagst, das es:
- leise sein muss
- kühl sein muss
- und OC Hardware kühlen soll


----------



## Sinusspass (15. März 2019)

@ v3nom: Leise, kühl und Oc geht auch intern...mit dem richtigen Gehäuse!
3x560, 1x420 und 1x360 halten auch intern alles kühl und leise, recht egal wie viel Abwärme jetzt in den Kreislauf geleitet wird.
@ Rolli: Dir wurde eigentlich nur von der Wasserkühlung im Dark Base 700 abgeraten, nicht von der custom Wasserkühlung an sich. Die Lautstärkediskussion ist übrigens so ne Sache, früher fand ich 1000 Umdrehungen auch noch leise, wenn man aber ne ganze Weile ein (fast) unhörbares System hat, gewöhnt man sich dran, und wenn die Sache dann wieder lauter ist, nervt das ganz schnell.
@ Topic: Wenn ein Radiator die warme Abluft des anderen abbekommt, ist seine Kühlleistung erheblich niedriger, effektiv hat man damit vielleicht einen 360er und einen 120er raus, statt die vorhandenen 2 360er. Die sinnvollste Lösung wäre, alle Radiatorlüfter ein- oder aussaugend zu montieren, und wo immer möglich, Lüfter zu verwenden, die die warme Abluft entfernen bzw. Frischluft ins Gehäuse schaffen. Die Temperaturen sind natürlich keineswegs schlecht und das kann man ohne Probleme verwenden (für einen ausführlichen Test einfach eine Stunde Prime und Furmark, wenns das ohne zu hohe Temperaturen schafft, geht auch alles andere). Die Wassertemperatur muss eigentlich gar nicht so niedrig sein, aber am Ende schlägt sich das 1:1 in der Hardwaretemperatur nieder, und wir alle wollen die so niedrig wie möglich haben.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> @ v3nom: Leise, kühl und Oc geht auch intern...mit dem richtigen Gehäuse!
> 3x560, 1x420 und 1x360 halten auch intern alles kühl und leise, recht egal wie viel Abwärme jetzt in den Kreislauf geleitet wird.



für diese Kombination wirste eher selten ein Gehäuse finden



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur muss eigentlich gar nicht so niedrig sein, aber am Ende schlägt sich das 1:1 in der Hardwaretemperatur nieder, und wir alle wollen die so niedrig wie möglich haben.



Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal ob die GPU auf 60 Grad hoch geht oder bei 50 grad bleibt. Was mir allerdings nicht egal ist, ist das ob im Laufenden Betrieb ein Schlauch abgeht weil er sich durch zu warmes Wasser löst und mir meine Hardware schrottet.

@so viele Lüfter wie möglich: bei meiner Konfiguration bleibt nicht viel für Lüfter übrig, außer die beiden 80mm im Heck gibt es keine Lüfter die ich noch verbauen könnte.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> (für einen ausführlichen Test einfach eine Stunde Prime und Furmark, wenns das ohne zu hohe Temperaturen schafft, geht auch alles andere).



finde ich persönlich überhaupt nicht realitätsnah. Ich spiele dann doch lieber mein Wunschspiel und schau wie sich die Temperaturen dort verhalten nach einer oder zwei stunden.

@Topic: Übrigens die Lüfter auf dem oberen Radiator wurden umgebaut das sie die Luft von außen ansaugen wie die seitlichen auch. Das Seitenteil ist auch weg erstmal. Mal schauen wie sich die Wassertemperatur jetzt verhält.


----------



## GMJ (15. März 2019)

Du hast doch aber Anschlüsse mit Überwurfmutter?
Mir sind abgegangen Schläuche nur bekannt, wenn lediglich Schlauchtülle ohne Schlauchschelle/Kabelbinder verwendet wurden in Kombination mit höheren Temperaturen.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. März 2019)

hab ich ja. Früher hatte ich andere Anschlüsse da hat man nach dem zuschrauben am Schlauch das Muster von der Verschraubung gesehen, somit wusste man das es fest sitzt. Das fehlt jetzt. Aber trotzdem macht es einen festen eindruck. Früher hatte ich aber auch andere Schläuche, jetzt hab ich 10/13 genutzt, damals hatte ich 10/16



Fox2010 schrieb:


> das dein Case nicht ideal ist hast du ja schon geschrieben wegen dem kleinen Hecklüfter den du dann brauchst,



genau wegen solchen Sätzen sage ich das dir die Erfahrung fehlt in der Wasserkühlung. 10 Jahre pc zusammen basteln und du hast keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Ich habe weder geschrieben das mein Gehäuse nicht Ideal ist noch das ich einen kleinen Hecklüfter benötige. Geschrieben habt das nur ihr das ich einen Lüfter brauche. Ich selbst halte das derzeit noch für Quatsch. Das Gehäuse ist sogar sehr Ideal, weil ich die Radiatoren super montieren konnte und die Schläuche top verlegen kann. Ich hätte sogar einen 420er Radiator oben einbauen können ohne das etwas nicht passt. 

Im schlimmsten Fall suche ich mir 2 gute 80mm Lüfter und bestell die. Baue sie hinten ein und die Sache ist erledigt.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. März 2019)

Schlauch geht mit Sicherheit nicht ab, weil er zu warm wird, jedenfalls nicht in den Temperaturbereichen, die man so erreichen kann.
Der Test mit Prime und Furmark ist ja gerade dazu da, möglichst hohe Temperatur zu erzielen, denn so kann man ganz einfach sicherstellen, dass die Kühlung absolut alles packt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. März 2019)

Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> natürlich hat man mir davon abgeraten, du warst vorne mit dabei. Und jetzt willst du auf die Tour kommen das ich Kumpels hab nur weil du nicht anders kommentieren kannst gegen das Argument deiner maßlosen Übertreibung ?
> 
> Wir können gerne diskutieren, aber wenn dann bitte richtig und nicht auf so einer unteren Schiene. Komisch ist das dir GMJ und IICARUS immer zustimmen, eventuell Kumpels ? Wer weis, Wer weis...


Ich denke es ist gut möglich deine Komponenten mit 2*360er zu kühlen.

Nur halte ich dein Gehäuse dafür als nicht geeignet, es kommt da einfach nicht genug Luft durch. Auch kannst du beim DB700 im Deckel keinen Radi einbauen der die Luft von aussen ansaugt.
Nicht falsch verstehen du bekommst das mit 2*360 gekühlt nur wird der Kostenaufwand bei deinem Gehäuse die Temperaturen im Vergleich zu einer Luftkühlung nicht in Relation setzten. (Wie du es ja auch selber geschrieben hast.)


----------



## claster17 (15. März 2019)

Man könnte für das O11 versuchen, Luft von unten einzusaugen und über beide Radiatoren rauszupusten.


----------



## Fox2010 (15. März 2019)

@JonnyWho
Ich weiß sehr wohl wovon ich rede, eine Wasserkühlung ist wenn man es nicht so genau nimmt auch nicht anders als eine Luftkühlung, du scheinst einfach nicht zu verstehen wie eine Effektive Kühlung funktioniert. Es sagte auch keiner das du stundenlang Prime TV machen solltest, natürlich kannst du das auch Ingame testen aber naja lesen und verstehen sag ich da nur,  und wenn man die Leute die einem Helfen wollen auch noch im Thread dumm anmacht wie *Icarus* und andere die Ahnung haben nur weil man die Beiträge nicht versteht und alles in den falschen Hals bekommt´ sollte man es einfach lassen Leute um Hilfe und ihrer Meinung zu fragen. 
Für das wo ich ja 0 Plan habe verstehe ich im gegensatz zu dir die Beiträge der User hier.

Zurück zum Thema: Im Grunde wurde ja alles gesagt, testen kannst du ja nur selbst und entscheiden was für dich das richtige ist.


----------



## Minamel (15. März 2019)

@Rolly



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> natürlich hat man mir davon abgeraten, du warst vorne mit dabei.



Irgendwie läuft hier was völlig quer. Ich mach mir jetzt mal die Mühe und such mal auszugsweise raus was die Leute dir auf deine Anfrage ob du denn dein System im Dark Base 700 mit 2x 360 kühlen kannst geschrieben haben:

Pelle:                     "2*360 sind mMn das Minimum bei deinen Komponenten, aber das das Wasser bis 50Grad geht glaube ich nicht"
IICarus:               "2x360 Radiatoren werden ausreichend sein, aber wahrscheinlich wirst du damit nicht leise kommen"
GMJ:                     "deine angedachten 1x240 +1x 360 werden funktionieren. Mit den Einschränkungen, dass die Lüfter ggfs. schneller drehen müssen"
Micindustries:"...will ich dir an dieser Stelle den Link zu meinem Umbautagebuch eines DB 900 geben.. ..lautlos wirst du nicht schaffen.."
Richu 006:        "egal ob 2x 280 oder 2x 360... es ist beides eher minimum... "
iAcki:                     "ich würde empfehlen, wenn es vom Platz her geht und optisch in Ordnung ist, einen externen Radiator zu verwenden"
Sinusspass:      "Das geht intern mit 2x360 klar; blöd sind nunmal das Gehäuse und die Steuerung"
Darkspell:         "Ja, es reicht, aber es ist weder kalt noch leise"
espo:                      "Ich habe in meinem Fractal Design R6 2 360er verbaut und kühle damit ebenfalls GPU (1080,mit OC) und meine CPU"

Dann Rolly dazu: "Ich kann abschliesend zu dem Thema sagen ich werde keine Wasserkühlung machen, ich habe keine Lust die 500€ zu investieren ohne zu wissen was am Ende dabei rumkommt"

Dann komm ich  : "Zwischen "Es geht" und "Es ist leise(r)" ist viel Spielraum. ...Ich selbst habe unter Last bei etwa 450 Watt Systemleistung (sei es 50W mehr oder weniger beim Themenstarter) mit 6x Noctua F12 mit ca 850 RPM das Wasser bei ca 40° im Winter bei 20° Raum stabilisieren können. .."


So ziemlich jeder hat geschrieben, dass man das machen kann, aber dass es jetzt nicht der geilste oder leiseste Pc auf dem Planeten wird. Zwischenton war immer mal, dass das DB 700 nicht das Optimum für das Projekt ist. 
Und alles was hängen bleibt ist: "die haben mir alle abgeraten dass ich das mache." 

Srry Rolly aber zumindest von mir keine Posts mehr in deinen Themen, ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen hitzige Diskussion, aber wer sich nicht mal Mühe gibt die Informationen die er bekommt anständig zu verarbeiten, dafür aber bei jeder Gelegenheit andere angreift.. da ist mir meine Zeit irgendwann zu schade und ich bin nicht der erste der das schreibt..

@ DanielNeedles

Heute schreibst du:
"Wie kommst du eigentlich drauf das ich auf ein PC-O11 umsteigen wollte ? Hatte ich nie vor."

Vor ganzen 5 Tagen schreibst du: 
"Aber ich bekomme ja die gelegenheit das zu testen. MItte der Woche landet ein Lian Li PC-O11 bei mir und dann wird alles umgebaut. Mal schauen ob es wirklich was bringt in den Temperaturen ohne Dämmung. Ich werde auf jedenfall berichten wenn das gewünscht ist. "

Hast du in den letzten 5 Tagen echt vergessen, dass du vor hattest vom DB700 in ein O11 umzubauen? Okeee.. Ist mir am Ende aber auch egal, das Kuriosum um das es mir ging ist, dass DanielNeedles und Jonny Who in den letzten Tagen jeweils Bilder von ihrem Pc gepostet haben und es bis ins Detail exakt der gleiche PC ist mit exakt der gleichen Kühlung, nur das Gehäuse ist einmal vor ein paar Tagen das DB700 und heute dann bei Jonnywho das O11.  Das finde ich halt etwas ungewöhlich, deswegen meine Frage. 
Kennt ihr euch nicht und das ist ein kurioser Zufall? Das müsste euch doch dann echt verblüffen..  
Oder seit ihr Kumpels mit nem geclonten Pc ? 
Oder seit ihr nur einer der immer zweimal schreibt und dann seine eigenen Posts liked? 
Geht mir auch nicht darum irgend ne Diskussion zu unterbinden, eher darum ob und wie ernst ich wen nehme, und ob ich überhaupt meine Zeit dafür verwenden möchte mich mit jemandem auseinanderzusetzen.. 

Nochmal zum Thema:

Ich finde es gut und richtig wenn man, gern auch hitzig um Argumente ringt und darum Recht zu haben, hat schließlich jeder gern.  Aber es sollten dann auch gute Argumente kommen ala "Schau mal Video X, ich habe Lüfter Y getestet, Meine Temperaturen waren Z" 
Einfach zu behaupten es gibt Lüfter die bei hoher Drehzahl X lautlos sind ohne diese zu nennen und konkret zu werden oder zu sagen das eigene System sei lautlos weil man es nunmal am besten wisse und ja davor sitze, das sind jetzt nicht sonderlich starke Argumente. 
Besonders nicht, wenn im Anschluss alle, welche dazu eine etwas differenziertere Meinung haben runtergemacht werden, statt elegant deren Argumente zu entkräften. 


Abschließend möchte ich nochmal IIcarus und Sinusspass wiedersprechen, Spaß muss sein:
Im Luxx wurde speziell fürs O11 die Variante "All in" oder "All out" hitzig diskutiert und einige behaupten, damit spätestens mit 3x 360, speziell in diesem Case, schlechter gefahren zu sein als mit einem Radi auf "out", obwohl das Prinzip "Frischluft für die Radis" natürlich grundsätzlich gilt.
Dazu folgende Gedanken.

1)  Man darf auch die Komponenten nicht vergessen die nicht im Wasserkreislauf sind. Wenn 3 Radis Wärme ins Case pumpen, das Wasser super ist, aber VRM und NVME köcheln hat man evtl auch nichts gekonnt.  Meine M.2 hatte teilweise 70° im O11, und zeitweise schon 10% Leistung gedrosselt.

2)  Das O11 ist wohl sehr dicht wenn alle Radiplätze belegt sind.  Als Gedankenspiel nehme man ein komplett dichtes Gehäuse. Ich halte es für vorstellbar, dass wenn die Luft hinter dem Radi nicht wirklich wo hin kann und in ein fast dichtes Objekt gedrückt wird, dass dann die durch den Radi bewegte Luftmenge sinken kann und dessen Leistungsfähigkeit sinkt.  Gibt aber Leute die behaupten das funktioniert so nicht und auch wenig Abluftöffnungen wären kein Problem.  Genau wissen tu ich es nicht.

3) Dass die Abluft eines ersten Radis (fast) so warm ist wie das Wasser, dass der zweite Radiator damit nicht mehr kühlen kann oder evtl sogar heizt ist warscheinlicher, wenn man schon ein sehr gutes System mit sehr niedrigem Luft/Wasser Delta hat.  Wenn man in nem "schlechten" System ein Delta von 20°+ hat, halte ich es für möglich, dass der zweite Radiator immer noch vernünftig mit der Abluft des ersten arbeitet. Leider konnte oder wollte mir noch nie jemand sagen um wieviel Grad sich typischerweise so die Luft beim ersten Radiator erwärmt, wüsste man das, könnte man besser spekulieren. Aber im Sommer arbeiten die Radiatoren mit höherer Temp ja auch noch, das lässt vermuten dass der zweite Radi die Arbeit nicht gleich einstellt wenn die Luft 5° wärmer ist. 

4) Ganz allgemein auch wenn der zweite (bzw) dritte Radi schlechter arbeitet könnte das immer noch besser sein, als drei gute Radis, aber ein dichtes Gehäuse ohne Abluft zu haben.  Ich hab mein O11 leider schon zu sehr verbastelt um das mal schnell noch testen zu können..

Gruss an alle .


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

So ich möchte nochmal ein kleines Feedback geben.

Nachdem ich nun ursprünglich ne Stunde zum Test spielen wollte, wurden vor lauter Spaß nun fast 6 Stunden draus. Ich konnte aber dadurch auch mal die Temperaturen testen. Die Lüfter oben habe ich wie gesagt umgebaut das sie kalte luft ansaugen. Das Ergebnis war durch die Bank weg besser.

Folgende Werte hab ich erreicht:
ohne Seitenteil alle Lüfter einsaugend: Wassertemperatur nach 3 Stunden auf maximal 35 Grad / GPU auf 47 Grad / CPU auf 52 Grad
mit Seitenteil alle lüfter einsaugend: Wassertemperatur nach 3 stunden auf maximal 38 Grad / GPU auf 51 Grad / CPU auf 55 Grad

Morgen kommt ein 80mm Redux Lüfter von Noctua den ich hinten verbauen werde um etwas die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern wenn das Seitenteil montiert ist. Mal schauen ob die Temperaturen dann um 1 bis 2 Grad runtergehen. Die Lüfter drehen dabei ca 800 RPM was für mich absolut unhörbar ist. Zimmertemperatur liegt bei 24 Grad aktuell. 

Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich soweit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (16. März 2019)

@Minamel: erstmal danke für die Wall of Text. Ich muss zugeben ich habe Sie nicht gelesen weil es mir echt zuviel ist und ich dich inzwischen soweit einschätzen kann das ich weis was darin stehen wird. Am Ende wird es darum gehen das ein System nicht leise ist weil du eben sagst es ist nicht leise oder weil ich es nicht beweise. Dir gehts natürlich erstmal nur darum selbst recht zu haben.

Für mich ist das Thema Wasserkühlung auf jedenfall erledigt. Erstmal weil ich die Kosten nicht investieren werde und zweitens weil ich mit Luft auch gut klarkomme. Dich kann ich leider nichtmehr ernst nehmen seid du behauptest das ich und jonny und daniel irgendwie zusammen arbeiten nur weil ich die Beiträge von Jonny gut finde teilweise. Das ist irgendwie nicht okay. Ich kenne weder Daniel noch Jonny. Soviel mal dazu.

@Jonny: Ich bin wie geschrieben kein Profi was Wasserkühlungen angeht und erlaube mir trotzdem mal ein Urteil. Die Temperaturen sind für mein Empfinden echt top, du hast ja die Arctic P12 PWM PST de derzeit fast immer empfohlen werden weil sie eine tolle Leistung bieten. Ich hab die auch in einem Bekannten von mir erlebt im PC und glaube dir sofort das die bei 900 RPM unhörbar sind. Die Lüfter von Ihm waren auch nicht hörbar. Am Ende hast du jetzt ein solides System mit guten Temperaturen und kannst sogar das Seitenteil weglassen weil du den PC sowieso nicht hörst. Alles richtig gemacht würde ich sagen


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2019)

@Minamel: Bei 3x360 im Dynamic gebe ich dir völlig recht, da sind All in oder out einfach zu viel des guten. Andererseits würde ich in das Gehäuse genau deswegen nicht 3x360 einbauen, sondern nur 2, und die restlichen Plätze für die Abluft verwenden. Üblicherweise baut man ja auch nicht an jeder möglichen Stelle Radiatoren ein, nur weil da Platz ist, darüber wurde im Luxx auch schon diskutiert. Der TE hat allerdings nur 2 360er, da kann man durchaus auf all in gehen, man hat ja in der Theorie Platz um Lüfter zu verbauen und selbst ohne reichen die Schlitze, durch die ein Radiator Luft ansaugen kann, auch für eine vernünftige Abfuhr ohne extra Lüfter aus. 

Im Air sieht die Sache anders aus, da man in der Front Lüfter platzieren kann und somit ohne Probleme Abluft/Zuluft für 3x360 schafft.

Zum Thema Radiator Sandwich gabs mal einen Test im Luxx: [User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

Wie bereits heute nacht geschrieben werde ich heute im Laufe des Tages einen 80mm Noctua Redux erhalten den ich hinten am Gehäuse anbringen kann. Dieser wird via PWM auf ca 600 RPM laufen bzw mehr wenn er leise agiert und ist nur dafür da um etwas warme Luft der beiden einsaugenden Radiatoren aus dem Gehäuse zu bringen. Unten ist kein Platz mehr, sieht man auch auf dem Foto auf Seite 1. Da sind 2 SSDs und die AGB / Pumpe verbaut. 

Wenn mir der 80mm Hecklüfter 1 bis 2 Grad wassertemperatur bringt, ist das für mich okay, dann bleibt die Temperatur bei ca 36 Grad im Wasser und ich bin zufrieden. Ich kann im heck sogar 2 Lüfter mit je 80mm verbauen, aber ich denke das erstmal einer ausreichen sollte.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2019)

Der Lüfter wird dir keine Verbesserung der Wassertemperatur bringen sondern nur das die warme Luft wieder besser entweichen kann.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

Schauen wir mal was passiert. Jetzt wird das erstmal so gemacht mit dem 80mm Lüfter. Selbst wenn sich nichts ändert an der Wassertemperatur ist das nicht schlimm, die ist unbedenklich.


----------



## Minamel (16. März 2019)

@ Sinusspass

Danke für den Link, das werd ich mit Interesse mal durcharbeiten. 

Stimmt mit 2x360 mag das alles noch entspannt sein mit der Dichtigkeit, da man dann die Fläche eines 360ers mehr oder weniger noch offen hat. 

Ich hab es jetzt die Variante, Seite Radiator rein, unten 3x Gehäuselüfter rein, oben Radiator raus. Die Gehäuselüfter hatte ich mal nachgerüstet, hauptsächlich damit die M2 noch etwas Luftzug bekommt.
Ob das jetzt besser wäre, ich würde die Lüfter drehen und die Gehäuselüfter unten raus blasen lassen und dafür den Radi oben rein, könnte durchaus sein. Wenn mir mal langweilig ist teste ich das evtl mal.  
Wird aber vermutlich nicht mehr den Megaunterschied machen da ich ja im Schwerpunkt extern kühle.

Edit: 
Hab den Link durchgearbeitet, verglichen habe ich Variante 1 (1 Radiator) mit Variante 3 (2 Radis mit Frischluft), und Variante 6 ( 2 Radis, davon einer mit Abluft).
Somit kann man von Variante 1 auf 3 sehen, wieviel Luft/Wasser Delta ein weiterer Radiator im Optimalbetrieb rausholt. Variante 6 zeigt dann, wieviel % dieser Leistung er verliert wenn er Abluft statt Frischluft bekommt. 
Das Ergebnis in diesem Fall, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, der Radiator mit Abluft verliert 60% seiner Leistung bei niedrigen RPM und 45% seiner Leistung bei höheren RPM. 
Das ist erlich gesagt sehr deutlich, und mehr als ich gedacht hätte. 
Auch wenn diese Zahlen sicher in jedem Einzelfall, abhängig von Last und RPM etwas anders sein werden, ist das doch schon mal was konkretes was warscheinlich zeigt wo die Reise hin geht. 
Dann werde ich bei mir wohl doch auch nochmal Lüfter umbauen und der TE hat sich diesbezüglich wohl ebenfalls richtig entschieden.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

der kleine 80mm Miefquirl ist grad geliefert worden, wurde erst heute nacht um 1 Uhr bestellt... Amazon ist halt einfach Top. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das ganze jetzt verhält. Später kommen noch LED Stripes dann baue ich alles um


----------



## GMJ (16. März 2019)

Dh aber auch, dass du durch Intake an beiden Radis bei geschlossenem Seitenteil im Vergleich zur Ausgangssituation letztendlich "nur" 1-2K gewonnen hast? 
Ich hätte mehr erwartet.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

kannst du so nicht vergleichen, die Temperatur vom Wasser war nach 3 Stunden Spielzeit. Die Temperatur vorher war nach ca 30 Minuten. Wen es wirklich am Ende die 1 bis 2 K sind, zeigt das zumindest das es völlig banane ist wie die Lüfter montiert sind.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2019)

@ GMJ: Es war zu erwarten, dass ein einfaches Drehen der Lüfter ohne weitere Gehäuselüfter nicht extrem viel bringt. Zwar bekommen nun beide Radiatoren Frischluft, allerdings muss die Luft auch wieder aus dem Gehäuse raus. Wenn das nur durch den Druck der nachströmenden Luft geschieht, dann müssen folglich die Radiatorlüfter dieses Hinderrnis auch noch überwinden. Wir wissen ja, dass ein Lüfter einen großen Teil seines Luftdurchsatzes einbüßt, wenn er durch einen Radiator bläst/saugt, fügt man dann noch die Gehäuseöffnungen hinzu, wird das nicht besser. Entscheidend ist hier der offene Aufbau, da zeigt sich die eigentliche Verbesserung um wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf habe 4K, sprich fast 1/4 der ürsprünglichen Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Luft und Wasser. Derartige Werte kann man im geschlossenen Aufbau mit ausreichenden Gehäuselüftern natürlich auch erreichen, je nach Anzahl und Gehäuse können die sogar direkt unterstützend zu den ohnehin vorhandenen Radiatorlüftern arbeiten, was aber eher selten vorkommt.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

Aktueller stand jetzt kommt mal ein Lüfter ins Heck, wenn ich merke es reicht nicht kommt noch ein weitere 80mm Lüfter dazu. Weitere Lüfter gibts dann aber nichtmehr, kein Platz mehr. Aber es reicht ja auch so. Temperaturen sind absolut im guten Bereich.


----------



## JonnyWho (17. März 2019)

So es gibt mal eim Update zu dem Thema.

Ich habe nun gestern den 80mm Lüfter im Heck montiert das er die warme Läuft aus dem Gehäuse saugen kann. Entgegen der Meinungen im Netz passt ins Heck lediglich 1 Lüfter mit 80mm und nicht 2. Da der eine Lüfter schräg montiert werden muss weil Luftschlitze paar mm zu klein sind.

So sieht das ganze jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht gut das der Lüfter im Heck anders montiert ist, aber am Ende muss er ja nur seinen Zweck erfüllen. Der Lüfter läuft auf 800 rpm und ist damit nicht hörbar. Die LED Stripes sind eine schnellbestellung für 15€ bei Amazon und werden noch ausgtauscht gegen aquacomputer RGBx Stripes die ich dann auch mit der Quadro steuern kann. Langfrisitg soll der PC innen Orange leuchten. 

Ich habe dann auch gestern abend wieder The DIvision 2 gespielt und mal die Temperaturen im Auge behalten. Wohlgemerkt mit Seitenteil und Deckel und überall inkl. Staubfilter drauf. Alle Lüfter einsaugend montiert und lediglich der Hecklüfter wieder aussaugend.Eine wirkliche Verbesserung gab es nicht, ganz im gegenteil, die Temperatur vom Wasser war nach ca 3 Stunden auf 39,8 Grad, die Lüfter gingen dabei mit meiner Lüftersteuerung bis auf 1200 rpm hoch was beim Gamen mit Sound / Headset nicht wahrnehmbar ist. Wenn ich die Lüfter auf 800 rpm ( unhörbar für mich ) stelle dann geht die Wassertemperautr bis auf ca 41 grad hoch unter Last. Die GPU hat sich am Ende bei ca 53 Grad eingependelt und boostest bis auf ca 2 Ghz in The Division 2 und die CPU hat sich irgendwo um die 55 Grad eingependelt mit 800 RPM festeinstellung. Bei der Steuerung bis 1200 RPM ging die GPU nicht über 48 Grad und die CPU nicht über 53. 

Ich denke das ist soweit alles okay, auch wenn ich das Ziel mit 40 Grad Wasser nicht erreichen konnte mit 800 RPM. Im Sommer werde ich vermutlich ohne Seitenteil am PC sein wenn ich da was mache, das bringt nochmal gute 6 Grad im Wasser. Notfalls kann ich immernoch auf nen MORA umsteigen und ihn auf die Linke seite vom Bildschirm stellen oder nen weiteren 360er Radiator im Boden montieren. Heute werde ich auch mal BF 5 und Anthem testen was die Temperatur betrifft.


----------



## drstoecker (17. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Naja wie auch immer, ich werde die Kiste später mal richtig hinstellen und das Seitenteil abnehmen. Dann werde ich es nochmal testen. Alternativ die Lüfter nochmal ändern und schauen wie es sich dann verhält.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich nehme auch immer Empfehlung gerne entgegen als richtpunkt, aber mehr auch nicht. Selber testen ist angesagt da jeder andere Hardware/Aufbau und Vorlieben hat.


JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich habe die Arctic P12 PWM PST zurzeit verbaut. Als Radiatoren hab ich welche von Magicool genommen weil HWLabs nicht lieferbar war. Die Magicool G2 wurden überarbeitet und sind inzwischen als "neue Version" erhältlich. Deutlich hochwertiger als früher und unterscheiden sich optisch fast garnicht von den EK Coolstream die ich vor 2 Jahren benutzt habe.
> 
> @IICARUS: sei mir bitte nicht böse aber ich verstehe null was du mir sagen willst. Mir fehlt da komplett der Zusammenhang.


Die magicool hatte ich auch mal, hatte aber nicht gelesen das man die vorher ausspülen muss! Das war eine sauerrei!


Sinusspass schrieb:


> @Minamel: Bei 3x360 im Dynamic gebe ich dir völlig recht, da sind All in oder out einfach zu viel des guten. Andererseits würde ich in das Gehäuse genau deswegen nicht 3x360 einbauen, sondern nur 2, und die restlichen Plätze für die Abluft verwenden. Üblicherweise baut man ja auch nicht an jeder möglichen Stelle Radiatoren ein, nur weil da Platz ist, darüber wurde im Luxx auch schon diskutiert. Der TE hat allerdings nur 2 360er, da kann man durchaus auf all in gehen, man hat ja in der Theorie Platz um Lüfter zu verbauen und selbst ohne reichen die Schlitze, durch die ein Radiator Luft ansaugen kann, auch für eine vernünftige Abfuhr ohne extra Lüfter aus.
> 
> Im Air sieht die Sache anders aus, da man in der Front Lüfter platzieren kann und somit ohne Probleme Abluft/Zuluft für 3x360 schafft.
> 
> Zum Thema Radiator Sandwich gabs mal einen Test im Luxx: [User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon


Bei meinem air habe ich vorne 2x120er rein, unten 3x120er rein, oben 360er radi/Seite 360er Radis raus.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2019)

Das sieht definitiv nach reichlich Zuluft aus, da passt die Wassertemperatur sicher, oder liege ich falsch?
Ich habe sowieso nie verstanden, warum sich irgendwer das Dynamic kauft, wenn er das Air haben kann.


----------



## Minamel (17. März 2019)

"Because function follows form" .. oder hieß das anders  ?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2019)

Heutzutage triffts das ziemlich gut, es gab vor ner Weile einen Artikel zu rgb-beleuchteten Ssds, die wegen ihrer Beleuchtung und dem gammligen Plastikgehäuse überhitzten und drosselten, obwohl sie eigentlich keine so überragende Leistung hatten.


----------



## Schrotti (17. März 2019)

Mir wäre das zu viel an Hitze. Klar kann man die Hardware mit 2x 360er Radis kühlen nur leise und kühl wird das nicht.

Meine config ist ja fast gleich bis auf die CPU. Ich nutze allerdings erheblich mehr Fläche in einem Corsair Obsidian 900D.

1x 480er XSPC
2x 360er XSPC und Watercool

Damit komme ich beim stundenlangen BF V zocken auf ~32°C Wassertemp und meine Kiste steht direkt neben der Heizung die allerdings aus ist.

Keine Chance noch einen Radi ins System zu bauen?


----------



## JonnyWho (17. März 2019)

ich soll noch nen radiator einbauen weil dir das zuviel hitze wäre ? Ich baue erstmal sicherlich keinen weiteren Radiator ein. das Thema ist für mich soweit erledigt. Für mich sind die Temperaturen so okay, Zimmertemperatur 25 Grad, Wasser pendelt sich im komplett geschlossenen Gehäuse bei 39 grad ein jetzt nach paar stunden The DIvision 2. Für mein Wochenende zocken ist das völlg okay mit GPU 51 Grad und CPU 55 Grad.


----------



## Gast20190527 (17. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich soll noch nen radiator einbauen weil dir das zuviel hitze wäre ?



ja bitte tu das oder kauf dir doch einfach einen MORA und du hast direkt 10 Grad weniger Temperatur vom Wasser. Die 300€ hat man doch über.


----------



## v3nom (17. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> ...Zimmertemperatur 25 Grad, Wasser pendelt sich im komplett geschlossenen Gehäuse bei 39 grad ein jetzt nach paar stunden The DIvision 2. Für mein Wochenende zocken ist das völlg okay mit GPU 51 Grad und CPU 55 Grad.



Alles gut. Passt so.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. März 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> ja bitte tu das oder kauf dir doch einfach einen MORA und du hast direkt 10 Grad weniger Temperatur vom Wasser. Die 300€ hat man doch über.



Die Qual der Wahl ist doch etwas Feines:

1.) 400€ für den Mora 420 + Lüfterblende + Lüfterhalterung + Standfüße + 4x Noctua NF-A20

oder 

2.) 180€ für den Nova 1080 60mm + 9x Arctic P12 PWM PST.

Gegenüber Variante 2 legt man für 3x360er intern auch nicht weniger auf den Tisch und man spart sich die Überlegung "3x einblasend oder 2x einblasend und 1x ausblasend oder ... ". Als Bonus 2x Kupplungen (=vier Einzelteile) für zusammen 33€, wenn man den großen Radiator und das Gehäuse getrennt voneinander bewegen möchte:

PLCD17006 - Kupplung 9,5 mm Schlauchanschluss | PLC-Serie | CPC-Kupplungen / Colder Products | Schlauchverbindung | Schellen-Shop

PLCD22006 - Stecker 9,5 mm Schlauchanschluss | PLC-Serie | CPC-Kupplungen / Colder Products | Schlauchverbindung | Schellen-Shop


Bei den gängigen ~520W durch die beiden Durchlauferhitzer und die CPU sind die Unterschiede zwischen Variante 1 und 2 nicht so wahnsinnig groß:

Test: Monsterradiatoren von Phobya und Watercool  - Messergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20190527 (17. März 2019)

und was soll an dem Phobya anders sein? Der hat doch auch keine Standfüße und sonstwas.


----------



## drstoecker (17. März 2019)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das sieht definitiv nach reichlich Zuluft aus, da passt die Wassertemperatur sicher, oder liege ich falsch?
> Ich habe sowieso nie verstanden, warum sich irgendwer das Dynamic kauft, wenn er das Air haben kann.


Gut das air ist auf Leistung/Belüftung getrimmt und das Dynamic auf Optik. Wassertemperatur derzeit bei 34grad, ist aber noch nix wirklich konfiguriert an der Fans.


----------



## Schrotti (18. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich soll noch nen radiator einbauen weil dir das zuviel hitze wäre ? Ich baue erstmal sicherlich keinen weiteren Radiator ein. das Thema ist für mich soweit erledigt. Für mich sind die Temperaturen so okay, Zimmertemperatur 25 Grad, Wasser pendelt sich im komplett geschlossenen Gehäuse bei 39 grad ein jetzt nach paar stunden The DIvision 2. Für mein Wochenende zocken ist das völlg okay mit GPU 51 Grad und CPU 55 Grad.



Warts ab.

Noch ist es kühl aber wenn wir wieder so einen Sommer wie 2018 bekommen dann bekommst du ein Problem.


----------



## JonnyWho (18. März 2019)

ich hab gestern nochmal die oberen Lüfter auf ausblasend gedreht und hatte tatsächlich 2 grad bessere Wassertemperatur. Das ist soweit für mich okay. Mal schauen was kommt. Ich hab sogar gestern gesehen das ich im Keller noch nen 360mm Radaiator von Alphacool hatte. Den kann ich dann auch unten einbauen irgendwann.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. März 2019)

Ging der Einbau unten nicht wegen 2 Ssds nicht? Sonst wären Lüfter als Airflowverbesserung unten nämlich auch ziemlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Gast20190527 (18. März 2019)

Wenn er Lüfter montiert kann er auch gleich den Radiator mit nutzen 

Auf der Homepage von Lian Li steht zu dem Gehäuse das man wohl doch 4 SSDs hinten montieren kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. März 2019)

Wie werden denn die Lüfter geregelt? QUADRO und Wassertemperatursensor ist offenbar vorhanden, ich lese hier aber immer von fix vorgegeben Lüfterdrehzahlen, was doch arg suboptimal ist wenn man die Möglichkeit betrachtet, hier mit der QUADRO nach Wassertemperatur zu regeln. Einfach in der Aquasuite die maximale Wassertemp  einstellen, welche man seinen Komponenten zumuten will, z.B. 38°C und die QUADRO macht den Rest, man kann sogar einstellen dass die Lüfter bei sehr niedriger Wassertemp ganz abschalten 

---



Minamel schrieb:


> [...]Was mir dabei gerade auffiel ist, dass Danielneedles vor ner Woche ein Bild vom "seinem" System postet, was er in ner Woche auf ein O11 umbauen wollte.  Und heut postet dann Jonny "sein" System im O11, welches exakt der gleiche PC ist, Mainboard,4xSSD,AGB,RAM,Anschlüsse,Kühler, Grafikkarte, alles genau baugleich.
> Ich hoffe es ist verständlich, dass ich das zumindest ein wenig merkwürdig finde, zumal ihr euch dauernd gegenseitig liked.
> [...]



Hmm eigenartig ist das schon 



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...





Danielneedles schrieb:


> Der Aberglaube entsteht dadurch das viele Leute von sich aus direkt meinen das Gedämmte Gehäuse wärmer sind als andere. das kommt aber auch drauf an wo die Luft überall hinkommt und durch kommt. Außerdem geht der Mensch schon von alleine davon aus das die Luftschlitze im Deckel der Grund dafür sind das wenig Luft angesaugt werden kann. Deshalb werden eben solche Geschichten erzählt in Foren.  Ich hab meine Wasserkühlung als art Projekt zusammengebaut mit so wenig wie möglich Ausgaben und bin am Ende bei etwas über 400€ gelandet für eine bisher ganz ordentliche Kühlung von einer RTX 2080 Ti und einem I7 9700K. Ich hab sogar günstige Arctic P12 PWM PST Lüfter genommen, könnte sogar vom Platz her 6 stück pro Radiator verbauen, 3 vor und 3 dahinter um noch mehr Luftdruck zu erzeugen. Die Dinger sind auf 7v unhörbar im PC, erst auf 12v hört man langsam etwas Luft.
> 
> Ich habe mich mit meiner Wasserkühlung so gegen fast alles gestellt was immer über Wasserkühlung behauptet wird und war bisher zumindest erfolgreich
> 
> ...



Die selben Komponenten, und dann wird ständig gegenseitig aufeinander geantwortet und geliked. Naja, Zufälle gibts die gibt gar nicht


----------



## Sinusspass (18. März 2019)

Wenn man ihn ohnehin schon hat ja. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Das Problem, welches ich sehe ist mal wieder der Airflow. Der Grund, warum direktes Ansaugen von Frischluft mit beiden Radiatoren kontraproduktiv war, ist, dass ein einzelner 80mm Lüfter zu wenig ist, um die Abluft beider Radiatoren abzuführen. Bei gleich großen Lüftern mag 6:1 gehen, bei diesem Größenverhältnis nicht. Mein Fehler.
Jetzt hat man das Problem, dass man zwingend ausblasende Lüfter benötigt, sonst staut sich warme Luft im Gehäuse, welche nur schwer durch die Schlitze entweichen kann. Bei den dabei entstehenden Innentemperaturen beginnt der Kamineffekt doch wieder Wirkung zu zeigen, sodass man für den oberen Radiator eine zusätzliche Bremse im Luftstrom hat. Daher auch die hohe Wassertemperatur. 
In der Folge braucht man also eine verhältnismäßig starke Lufabfuhr, sprich mehrere Lüfter. 
Wenn man jetzt 3 360er verbaut hat, muss durch einen die warme Abluft abgeführt werden, am besten denjenigen, durch den direkt nach den Komponenten das Wasser fließt, und welcher am besten im natürlichen Luftstrom hängt. Auf gut deutsch, den unteren und seitlichen einblasend, den oberen aussaugend, zusätzlich den 80er hinten aussaugend sollte die besten Ergebnisse liefern. Wenn ich in dem Gehäuse allerdings die freie Wahl hätte, würde ich ausschließlich 2 360er verbauen, und zwingend einen der beiden in den Boden setzen, denn gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ist der Luftstrom durch die Lüfter sehr niedrig, sodass der Kamineffekt sogar wirksam sein kann. Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Bei 2 Radiatoren immer einen einsaugend in den Boden und wahlweise einen in den Deckel oder die Seite einsaugend, dazu idealerweise aussauegende Lüfter am freien Platz, bei 3 Radiatoren sollte zusätzlich der mit aussaugenden Lüftern zuerst angeströmt werden.
Nur mal ein paar Überlegungen bzw. Anregungen meinerseits, nichts was ich testen könnte mangels O11 und genug 360ern.


----------



## jhnbrg (18. März 2019)

> Naja, Zufälle gibts die gibt gar nicht




Und beide lieben den Ausdruck:



> ...totaler Quatsch...


----------



## Gast20190527 (18. März 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Die selben Komponenten, und dann wird ständig gegenseitig aufeinander geantwortet und geliked. Naja, Zufälle gibts die gibt gar nicht



keine anderen Probleme? Lass doch bitte das sticheln sein Kollege. 

@jhnbrg: kommen von dir eigentlich auch gescheite antworten? Oder gibst du nur müll von dir ?


----------



## JonnyWho (18. März 2019)

Ich bin dann mal raus hier, dieses ganze getue mit anderen avataren und man geht nichtmal mehr auf das eigentliche Thema ein. Mir wird das jetzt echt zu doof.

Hier kann dicht gemacht werden, ich werde keine zeit mehr für diesen beitrag opfern und meinen Loop so bearbeiten wie ich das tun möchte. Die Beratung ist zu 99% eh fürn arsch.

So long ...


----------



## strohbinsky (19. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal raus hier, dieses ganze getue mit anderen avataren und man geht nichtmal mehr auf das eigentliche Thema ein. Mir wird das jetzt echt zu doof.
> 
> Hier kann dicht gemacht werden, ich werde keine zeit mehr für diesen beitrag opfern und meinen Loop so bearbeiten wie ich das tun möchte. Die Beratung ist zu 99% eh fürn arsch.
> 
> So long ...



Nichts für ungut aber bei deiner aggressiven Art ist vielleicht auch ein Forum nicht die richtige Plattform.


----------



## Schrotti (19. März 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal raus hier, dieses ganze getue mit anderen avataren und man geht nichtmal mehr auf das eigentliche Thema ein. Mir wird das jetzt echt zu doof.
> 
> Hier kann dicht gemacht werden, ich werde keine zeit mehr für diesen beitrag opfern und meinen Loop so bearbeiten wie ich das tun möchte. Die Beratung ist zu 99% eh fürn arsch.
> 
> So long ...



Du willst doch überhaupt keine Beratung sonst würdest du nicht so trotzig reagieren wenn man Dir sagt das die Temp vom Wasser zu hoch ist und das wir noch nicht einmal Sommer haben!


----------



## JonnyWho (19. März 2019)

Das ist nur deine Meinung weil du eben eine andere hast als viele andere. Deshalb hast du aber keine Ahnung sondern schreibst nur Quatsch den du sogar noch selbst glaubst.


----------



## Schrotti (20. März 2019)

Ich nutze eine Wakü seit 2008 und habe deshalb keine Ahnung, aha.

Du wirst es gewahr werden.

Bin raus.


----------



## v3nom (20. März 2019)




----------



## IICARUS (20. März 2019)

Ahnungslosigkeit ist oft der schnellste Weg zum Erfolg.


----------

